# Got my Kill Light 250 in the mail today!!



## tunahooker (Feb 15, 2012)

Got home from a little hike today and found a nice present on our porch. I was like a kid on Christmas, immediately started putting it together and setting it up on the gun, can't wait to light up a coyote with this thing. I shined it out back on the bait pile thats a 100 yards from the house and man does it work awesome, I wont have any issues seeing anything down there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Where are you shining that light TH.....?


----------



## tunahooker (Feb 15, 2012)

Just on the bait pile in my back yard. I'll probably only use it on family land for the time being to clean out the coyotes around here.


----------

